# wb turkey calls success



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2014)

went hunting this morning. called in a bearded hen with two giant gobblers in tow. called in with a myinglings pot call . they couldn't stand those soft purrs .--- good nite big boy. 26 lbs 11 in beard 1 1/2 spurs droped it at 45 yards. ohh and I found all these morel shrooms to go with the smoked turkey see ray them dam boys of mine didn't getem all one week left we got 2 tags left .

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## brown down (May 11, 2014)

man thats a bruiser duck. look at that paint brush for a beard! looks like ill be needing a woodbarter turkey call


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2014)

great calls from these guys on here jeff. we got 3 birds this big and a jake on 4 wb calls so far this year. I got a few more to test out this week. if only they would send me a morel mushroom call them dam things are invisible sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2014)

I've been using my cactus calls....I can get em close but just out of range....maybe it's cuz I over call when they are near me or see me, or something...this year is bust so far for me. But @Final Strut made some beautiful ones for me....

That bird is awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (May 11, 2014)

Nice bird Duck !!! I'm sure the call makers like knowing their calls not only look pretty, but get the job done too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 11, 2014)

Duck, let me know when you are going to pop him in the oven, I'll be right over!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## myingling (May 11, 2014)

Man!! That's a great bird ,,,,good to see the calls are workin out for you ,,Congrats


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2014)

myingling said:


> Man!! That's a great bird ,,,,good to see the calls are workin out for you ,,Congrats


 thanks for the great calls mike that was the maple with the copper nice raspy tone love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2014)

I have a slate and a ceramic.....maybe I should look into a copper one.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2014)

Nice turkey!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I have a slate and a ceramic.....maybe I should look into a copper one.....


 marc the slates I have sound great butt that copper insert its own sound all together raspier . when the birds get close to us we just use soft purrs and clucks and if they see the decoy we don't call unless they turn and start heading out

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't hunt them but I see quite a few around where I work, especially this time of year .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wowzerz man!!!! Look at the size of that !!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

